# Enviro-Log? Good or bad?



## DonNC (Feb 5, 2011)

Local store has this
http://www.enviro-log.net/
and Duraflame logs

which would you use over the other?

I want to use it as a started for my not so seasoned wood


----------



## RNLA (Feb 5, 2011)

I would say try some, see what you think? I use the North Idaho Energy Logs. They burn hot and clean and I really enjoy using them to augment my wood, especially when I have not so good wood, like this year... :shut:


----------



## bogydave (Feb 5, 2011)

Depends on the stove
 & what odors/chemicals etc they may put out.
Manual for my stove says not to burn 
trash (what enviro log looks to be made of, Says recycled material, but recycled what?) in catalytics. 

Duraflame I thought were for fireplaces for pretty colored flames, but would be leery in a cat stove. plus high $$ heat. 
Those bio bricks may be a good option if firewood isn't ***  http://biopellet.net/


----------



## agartner (Feb 5, 2011)

Duraflame and similar supermarket logs are a no no.  I used the envirologs before.  They're ok, but because they're made out of cardboard, the produce copious amounts of light fluffy ash that gets everywhere when you clean out.  Also expensive for what you get.  There are better solid fuel alternatives.  If you have a tractor supply store, check them out.  They have a couple of good alternatives usually.


----------



## DonNC (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok so I tried them out

Put two in at 9 AM. Cold start. 1" ash bed.

 They didnt light too easy. When I got them lit they burned in the spot I lit them at like a candle with a 3" flame. The fire wouldnt spread across the logs. The back one went out.  I took my map gas and got the going all over. After 30 minutes they were still burning "lazy". Reminds me of a fire place fire that has settled in. 
At 45 minutes the stove was barely at 400 and the double wall flu which normally rides around 220 was at 190. I put two small splits in. 2"x 16"

Now the fire took off. I was able to close the air down to within 1" of full (sweet spot) and the temps climbed to 600 on the stove and 240 on the flu

It is now 1 hour and 45 min into the fire and it is on the down hill side. No more secondary and the logs are at the lazy stage with gentle yellow flames dancing off the logs.
The temp on the stove is 499 and the flu is back down to 217

The claim is that these last 3 hours. If it does, it will only be on a technicality. "Was there flame? Yes. Was it productive at heating your house? No."

Summary: If your out of decent wood and desperately need to get a fire started and this is all thats available, then by all means burn it.
But if you have a choice, this is not a worthwhile product.

If you want to burn cardboard, then go through the trash yourself. Dont pay someone to bring the trash to you so you can get rid of it for them.

EDIT:
For the sake of being thorough... at 3 hours the flame is on life support and the stove top is 325 at the hottest location. 285 on the rest of the top


----------



## begreen (Feb 5, 2011)

The best products I have tested so far were very densely compressed. This differentiates them from regular compressed wood products in burn time, ash produced, and meaningful heat. If you pick them up, side by side, with a regular compressed product you can immediately feel the difference in weight.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 6, 2011)

DonNC said:
			
		

> Ok so I tried them out
> 
> Put two in at 9 AM. Cold start. 1" ash bed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the "product review"
Now we all know.
Thanks again


----------

